# Scott Pilgrim's Finest Hour...



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 18, 2010)

So I recently got into this series...after seeing the trailer for the movie...ironic isn't it? Either way, is anyone else besides me, excited for the last volume coming out Tuesday?


----------



## pitman (Jul 19, 2010)

HELL YEAH !

Wait, Tuesday...this week ?!
checks http://radiomaru.com/
HOLY SHIT, I accidentally written the date as 20 Aug. in my calendar.

HELL YEAH !!!


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to read it but its not something I need to read straight away.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going to my local comic shop on tomorrow, and picking up a copy. Then continuing my comic related week, at comic con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 4 day pass ftw


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 20, 2010)

Gosh, I hate these countries where the things are actually in store when they are supposed to be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can't wait for this, really great series, and also got into it after seeing the trailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 20, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> pretentious hipster garbage


I suppose you hate Apple and Coldplay, too?
I need to read these, actually. They're expensive, though... I are poor.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Gosh, I hate these countries where the things are actually in store when they are supposed to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To sig - If it blah blah Kellogs in the box, It won't be kellogs in the box *hohoho* (UK joke)


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 20, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hipsters are too cool for Coldplay


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just finished volume 6...no spoilers, but I will say it is THE most epic in the whole series (in my opinion), ties up the story nicely, and leaves a nice satisfied feeling in your stomach (that could be the breakfast I had afterward...). All in all, it was an awesome ending to the series, if you had been anticipating this, you won't be disappointed. Don't worry if stores don't have it yet, there was like one store, in my whole county that had it today, most will have it tomorrow, or within the next week.

Happy Reading

IchigoK2031


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting for my copy to be stolen by Philippine Customs like everything else I buy from the internet.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh no!!!!!! You're missing out on so much awesomeness


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had mine for, what, maybe 2 days now. (Yay knowing people?) 
What made this volume better than practically everything else was the fact myself and all the other cohorts got drawn into it as BG characters during the fight and stuff.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

I loved this volume as well, me and my friend just spent a few hours talking about the video game references, the endings...and what a bastard Gideon was... I liked him until he went...well you know...


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

>


[SPOILER]
WHY TWIFFLES.


I have to wait until Friday to order this from Amazon :/


----------



## pitman (Jul 21, 2010)

That was an awesome volume, loved the game references 


Spoiler



DQ, Zelda and Chrono Trigger


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 21, 2010)

I read all the "comics". Pretty lame but will watch movie.

Also, is it cool to be gay in Canada or something? WTF


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

@Pitman, you see the game (Young)Neil was playing at Chaos Theatre?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I read all the "comics". Pretty lame but will watch movie.
> 
> Also, is it cool to be gay in Canada or something? WTF



It's cool to be gay here now so you can be different and stand out with your huge left wing.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha, I introduced my friend to Scott Pilgrim a few weeks ago, and he was kinda turned off by the gay stuff, but the video game references and action won him over, he now loves Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 21, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> WHY TWIFFLES.


I was going to use Ramona dyi- OH WAIT. Is the a spoiler too? Whoops.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha...none of this is truly "spoiler"... Scott sleeping...now THAT is a spoiler


----------



## pitman (Jul 22, 2010)

Never heard of Time Critics (did I read that right) but I would have liked tio play the Murder Simulator next to it.


----------



## Orc (Jul 22, 2010)

Yay! Got a copy lent to me, gonna read it after someone here who is more excited about it finishes reading it even though I'm the one who borrowed it.



			
				pitman said:
			
		

> SAYING SOME STUFF
> HOLY SHIT PITMAN, I LOVE THAT GAME.
> MUST LOOK FOR GB CART!
> 
> ...


----------

